# 1999 Pathfinder 15 T- Floatation /Bilge Pump Questions



## tcox (Feb 16, 2013)

Just joined the forum and have a couple of questions regarding my 1999 Pathfinder 15 T. Bought it used from the original owner over a year ago and wanted to know if there’s a good amount of floatation inside the hull? Seems there is, but I have no documents other than word of mouth.
Also, has anyone installed bilge pumps on this model? Looks like most don’t have bilge pumps…I fished over a year without them and now debating on getting two pumps installed on each side of the tunnel.

Love the boat, it is what it is. I had to do some fiberglass work in the front compartment. After I bought the boat, I noticed the liner where the gas tank sits was cracked at the base (at the 90 degree bend)…about a foot and a half in length. I kept an eye on the bottom of the boat in case the screws that held in the gas tank started spider cracking the bottom of the boat. After a few trips I noticed a quarter size area of spider cracking on the bottom from one of the screws. I Removed the tank, the liner floor came back to almost original height, filled in the small gap (at the 90 degree bend), and then added 5 layers of fiberglass over the 90 degree bend. Painted and put the tank back in with smaller screws holding it in place. Marked the quarter size spider cracking with a pencil and haven’t noticed any more problems or cracking. Seems there should have been some sort of support under the liner with that big of tank up front.

Anyways, I’m always looking for info on this boat. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

What do you mean by flotation? The half sponsons are filled from the bottom to about 3-4"s below the bottom of the deck with foam. On my 17T, I have a bilge pump installed on either side of the tunnel. Never needed them, but glad I have them installed. Cut two holes in the rear hatch liner, big enough to install the pumps. Then install a round hatch lid to cover up the holes. It's a tight fit, but you can reach the transom for the thru hull fittings.


----------



## tcox (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I have read a lot of your posts on PF 15’s and 17’s, all very informative. Since I don’t have bilge pumps installed and if I did get into a situation where I was taking on a lot of water, I would hope the foam/floatation would be enough to keep the boat from sinking. Hopefully keep the motor above water so I could idle back somewhere. Seeing how I have no Bilge pump, I’m relying on the foam/floatation in case of an emergency. I’m also relying on my life jacket, ability to swim, and boat insurance. So far the hull has been dry when I pull the plugs. One trip I had the boat in the water for 4 days without taking it out.

Right now I’m trying to decide on bilge pumps or trolling motor. Can’t do both at the moment. I live/ fish in North Florida…from Alligator harbor to St. Joe Bay.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

All boats can sink, install a bilge pump!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Thanks for your response. I have read a lot of your posts on PF 15’s and 17’s, all very informative.  Since I don’t have bilge pumps installed and if I did get into a situation where I was taking on a lot of water, I would hope the foam/floatation would be enough to keep the boat from sinking. Hopefully keep the motor above water so I could idle back somewhere. Seeing how I have no Bilge pump, I’m relying on the foam/floatation in case of an emergency. I’m also relying on my life jacket, ability to swim, and boat insurance. So far the hull has been dry when I pull the plugs. One trip I had the boat in the water for 4 days without taking it out.
> 
> Right now I’m trying to decide on bilge pumps or trolling motor. Can’t do both at the moment. I live/ fish in North Florida…from Alligator harbor to St. Joe Bay.


I would put bilge pumps on your to do list for the boat, let me know if you have any other questions with the T's


----------

